# Looking for LGA775 DDR3 motherboard



## Just a nickname

I need a DDR3 compatible lga775 motherboard.

Let me know model & price asked









I live in Canada, montreal by the way.


----------



## OC-Guru

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=68437


LGA775
DDR3 RAM Support
Sata-II

$56.66


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=68437
> 
> LGA775
> DDR3 RAM Support
> Sata-II
> $56.66


That one look nice but looking for used stuff








Still cheap and tempting...
Looks like it is pci-e 1.1, looking for 2.0 as I will put my 5870 on it...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> That one look nice but looking for used stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cheap and tempting...
> Looks like it is pci-e 1.1, looking for 2.0 as I will put my 5870 on it...


I'll take another look for you.


----------



## OC-Guru

Here you go:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ASUS-P5Q3-DELUXE-WIFI-AP-LGA-775-Intel-P45-DDR3-Intel-Motherboard-Work-excellent-/261071958594?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3cc919f242#ht_6632wt_1164


LGA 775
DDR3 Supported
2x PCI-E 2.0 slots (8/8 if both are populated)
Sata-II

But.. $152.62


----------



## Just a nickname

Damn expensive but that is what I am looking for









Might just sell my 5870 when I get a new card, sucks to sell it though as I have lifetime warranty...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Damn expensive but that is what I am looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just sell my 5870 when I get a new card, sucks to sell it though as I have lifetime warranty...


Bare in mind that a 1.1 slot is PCI-E 2.0 x8, which shouldnt* bottleneck your GPU, I believe that you won't see any evidence of that 1.1 slot bottlenecking your GPU.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

why not look in this Marketplace, I'm sure a 775 ddr3 board is in here...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> why not look in this Marketplace, I'm sure a 775 ddr3 board is in here...


with PCI-E 2.0? ..


----------



## kingkoopa95

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/3182798528.html

Thats my craigslist post. 50$ + shipping. Let me know


----------

